# Recycling the S1 Case?



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi,

Looks like my S1 won't be in use any more. Anyone know if the internal mountings are ATX or something similar? I quite fancy recycling the case to use as a server.

Alternatively, anyone want a 500GB S1 TiVo with Cachecard + 512MB RAM? You can have it for a crate of (real) ale or cider.

T


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

Yes I will take it.

If you will take the monetary value of a crate of real ale.


Alek


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

This lot might like one for their collection

http://www.amberleymuseum.co.uk/

They have Laserdisc players, VHS, VCR, VCR LP, VHD, CED but no Tivo.

Automan.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

^ I got all excited when I saw "Discount for Locals"... unfortunately it says only "This page is currently being updated". 




.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

terryeden said:


> Looks like my S1 won't be in use any more. Anyone know if the internal mountings are ATX or something similar? I quite fancy recycling the case to use as a server.


I've seen posts from a few people who have done something similar and used a TiVo case as a basis for a HTPC. It does seems involve a lot of metal bashing so isn't for everyone.

Google found a couple of sites -

Here is one that uses a mini ITX motherboard in an S1 TiVo

http://homeservershow.com/converting-a-tivo-series-1-into-a-windows-media-center.html

Here is one using a micro ATX motherboard in an S2 TiVo

http://www.johnfatica.com/custom-home-theater-pc-htpc/

ISTR seeing a project that fitted a micro ATX in an S1 as well, but I can't find a link at the moment.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

terryeden said:


> Hi,
> I quite fancy recycling the case to use as a server.


Hmm, I like that idea, wonder how possible to turn it into a home media center, that would be a cool re-use of the S1


----------



## Yoms (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm hanging on to my two Tivos and would love the Cache card if it's still available.

Y


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

alextegg said:


> Hmm, I like that idea, wonder how possible to turn it into a home media center, that would be a cool re-use of the S1


Plenty of room in there for a mini-ATX motherboard, so perfectly do-able with some DIY skills.

You've got me thinking now!


----------



## alek (May 22, 2008)

alek said:


> Yes I will take it.
> 
> If you will take the monetary value of a crate of real ale.
> 
> Alek


Well, do we have a deal ?

Alek


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Plenty of room in there for a mini-ATX motherboard, so perfectly do-able with some DIY skills.
> 
> You've got me thinking now!


 I'd still say the S1 case is more attractive than most of these HTPC cases you can see these days!


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

I was toying with cracking open a freeview box and slapping it's innards inside the S1 case along with a mini-ATX


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Good idea. Someone on here put a freeview receiver inside the S1 with the S1 guts some time ago, not sure where I saw it.....


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes that was our Dave - he used a 12v freeview box inside an S1 (link)

If replacing the TiVo mobo with a mini-ATX then a 'normal' 240v freeview rig should fit ok.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

spitfires said:


> Yes that was our Dave - he used a 12v freeview box inside an S1 (link)
> 
> If replacing the TiVo mobo with a mini-ATX then a 'normal' 240v freeview rig should fit ok.


Why not fit 3 usb tuners in the S1 case (could be HD tuners) then you would have a great HTPC. Even better than the Acer Revo and 3 USB tuners that I have hanging out of site off the back of my TV


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Good idea. Depends on where you live I suppose - USB tuners don't work well in most of the country (may be better when the transmitters are cranked up to full power) and putting it inside a metal box will kill all chance of a reliable signal


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I've got a £30 Peak branded PCI dual tuner card in my HTPC. It has a low profile bracket - I'm pretty sure you could fit it into a standard motherboard inside the Tivo case without any issue. It has a full size RF connector so can be used off a roof aerial.
I'm waiting for the cost of DVB-T2 cards to drop before I put one in - I have until November until DSO so there's no hurry.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

spitfires said:


> Good idea. Depends on where you live I suppose - USB tuners don't work well in most of the country (may be better when the transmitters are cranked up to full power) and putting it inside a metal box will kill all chance of a reliable signal


Eh? USB tuners are no different to any other kind of tuner.

You plug the lead from your roof aerial into them; you don't need to use a portable aerial.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

AMc said:


> I've got a £30 Peak branded PCI dual tuner card in my HTPC. It has a low profile bracket - I'm pretty sure you could fit it into a standard motherboard inside the Tivo case without any issue. It has a full size RF connector so can be used off a roof aerial.
> I'm waiting for the cost of DVB-T2 cards to drop before I put one in - I have until November until DSO so there's no hurry.


Probably easier to get a nice fit using one of the internal USB connectors from the mobo, you can then have the external aerial fitting wherever you like.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

The PCI cards often use the same chips as the USB tuners anyway - they just combine a USB Bridge and USB Tuner on the one card.

The Peak PCI for instance uses the same ITE AFA9015 USB tuner chip as many USB sticks and the Hauppauge Nova TD-500 PCI card is the Nova TD-500 USB stick tuner repackaged with a USB Bridge on a PCI card.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Eh? USB tuners are no different to any other kind of tuner.
> 
> You plug the lead from your roof aerial into them; you don't need to use a portable aerial.


Ah right, my bad. I was assuming they had their own internal aerial like wireless USB devices. (I've never seen one!). I stand corrected.

So for 3 USB tuners (as suggested above) you'd also need to fit a powered amplifier/splitter in the S1 box as well


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Depends on your aerial system - I have low power masthead amplifier on my aerial which is split into 4 powered outputs. Each of these outputs can happily by passively split at least once without loss of quality on Freeview. For me that means my Freeview plasma TV and the dual tuner PCI card can run off a single feed in one room. The dual tuner card has a single input.
Unamplified the TV signal is too weak to get Freeview on any socket.
I'm lead to believe that after DSO the transmission power will make the whole thing less problematic - on the main Norfolk transmitter any way - we'll find out in November.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Same here; amp in the roof gives enough juice to split in the living room and still get a good signal on all three tuners.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm jealous now  I have to home run each box to the attic amplifier (plus a high gain antenna) - mind you I'm not supposed to be able to get freeview _at all_ yet


----------



## ash10 (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm very interested in the CacheCard/RAM, if they're still available...


----------

